# Intel DP35DP won't boot 10.1



## Christpher Bowman (Nov 27, 2014)

I've been a long time FreeBSD user, but I can't seem to get my system to boot the amd64 memstick image for 9.1 or 10.1.  The system runs fine with 8.4 but that's as far as it goes. It's a fairly stock Intel DP35DP board with a Core2Duo E8400 that's been running 7.1 and Windows fine for years. I've tried turning on safe mode and turning off ACPI (it won't even try to boot without ACPI).

It generally gets to this line in the boot process 

```
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
```
 and then wedges itself.  You have to hit the reset button as the keyboard is dead.

Is there anyone who can help or make a suggestion?  I'm in Menlo Park and would be happy to actually transport the machine to anyone in the Bay Area looking for a Thanksgiving puzzle to work on.

Thanks
Christopher


----------



## Beeblebrox (Nov 27, 2014)

The first idea that comes to mind is to try changing some BIOS settings. Laptops love BIOS settings.


----------



## Christpher Bowman (Nov 27, 2014)

I tried all kinds of BIOS settings and couldn't find any that made any difference.  I even pulled all the cards except the graphics card.  It's odd because, as I said, 7.1 through 8.4 work fine without any particular settings but 9.1 and 10.1 don't.  Any other ideas?
Christopher


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 27, 2014)

Make sure it has the latest BIOS version.  If the disk is formatted as GPT, use `gpart set -a active ada0` after the install.

If that does not work, and it might not, choose MBR partitioning when installing 10.1.


----------



## Christpher Bowman (Nov 27, 2014)

Thank you for the suggestions.  I did upgrade the BIOS, it's the latest from the Intel website. The disk is MBR partitioned and I'm trying to install over the existing 8.4 install but like I said, the kernel won't even finish booting. It hangs during the probing.
Christopher


----------

